# You know you were raised in the late 80's early 90's when...



## 1913_kicks_ass (1 Apr 2005)

*You know you were raised in the late 80's/early 90's when...  * 
 1. You've ever ended a sentence with the word "PSYCHE ". 
 2. You watched the Pound Puppies. 
 3. You can sing the rap to the "Fresh Prince of Belair " ...and can do the Carlton". 
4. Girls wore biker shorts under their skirts and felt stylishly sexy. 
 5. You yearned to be a member of the Baby-sitters club and tried to start a club of your own. 
 6. You owned those lil' Strawberry Shortcake pals scented dolls. 
 7. You know that "WOAH " comes from Joey on Blossom 
 8. Two words: Hammer Pants 
 9. If you ever watched "Fraggle Rock ". 
 10. You had plastic streamers on your handle bars... and "spokey-dokes" or playing cards on your spokes for that incredible sound effect. 
 11. You can sing the entire theme song to "DuckTales " (Woo ooh!) 
 12. When it was actually worth getting up early on a Saturday to watchcartoons. 
 13. You wore a ponytail on the side of your head. 
 14. You saw the original "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles " on the big screen..and still know the turtles names. 
 15. You got super-excited when it was Oregon Trail day in computer class at school. 
 16. You made your mom buy one of those clips that would hold your shirt in a knot on the side. 
 17. You played the game "MASH " (Mansion, Apartment, Shelter, House) 
 18. You wore stonewashed Jordache jean jackets and were proud of it. 
 19. L.A. Gear....need I say more 
 20. You wanted to change your name to "JEM " in Kindergarten. (She's truly outrageous.) 
 21. You remember reading "Tales of a fourth grade nothing " and all the Ramona books. 
 22. You know the profound meaning of "WAX ON, WAX OFF " 
 23. You wanted to be a Goonie. 
 24. You ever wore fluorescent clothing. (some of us... head-to-toe) 
 25. You can remember what Michael Jackson looked like before his nose fell off and his cheeks shifted. 
 26. You have ever pondered why Smurfette was the only female smurf.
27. You took lunch boxes to school... and traded Garbage Pail Kids in the schoolyard. 
 28. You remember the CRAZE, then the BANNING of slap bracelets. 
 29. You still get the urge to say "NOT " after every sentence. 
 30. You remember Hypercolor t-shirts. 
 31. Barbie and the Rockers was your favorite band. 
 32. You thought She-ra (Princess of Power!) and He-Man should hook up. 
 33. You thought your childhood friends would never leave because you exchanged handmade friendship bracelets. 
 34. You ever owned a pair of Jelly-Shoes. (and like 24, probably in neon colors, too) 
 35. After you saw Pee-Wee's Big Adventure you kept saying "I know you are, but what am I? " 
 36. You remember "I've fallen and I can't get up " 
 37. You remember going to the skating rink before there were inline skates. 
 38. You ever got seriously injured on a Slip and Slide. 
 39. You have ever played with a Skip-It. 
 40. You had or attended a birthday party at McDonalds. 
 41. You've gone through this nodding your head in agreement. 
 42. You remember Popples. 
 43. "Don't worry, be happy " 
 44. You wore like, EIGHT pairs of socks over tights with high top Reeboks. 
 45. You wore socks scrunched down (and sometimes still do...getting yelled at by "younger hip" members of the family) 
 46. "Miss MARY MACK MACK MACK, all dressed in BLACK BLACK BLACK " 
 47. You remember boom boxes.. and walking around with one on your shoulder like you were all that. 
 48. You remember watching both "Gremlins " movies. 
 49. You know what it meant to say "Care Bear Stare!!" " 
 50. You remember watching "Rainbow Bright" and "My Little Pony Tales 
 51. You thought Doogie Howser/Samantha Micelli was hot. 
 52. You remember Alf, the lil furry brown alien from Melmac. 
 53. You remember New Kids on the Block when they were cool... and don't even flinch when people refer to them as "NKOTB". 
 54. You knew all the characters names and their life stories on "Saved By the Bell ", the ORIGINAL class. 
 55. You know all the words to Bon Jovi - SHOT THROUGH THE HEART. 
 56. You just sang those words to yourself. 
 57.You remember watching Magic vs. Bird. 
 58. homemade Levi shorts.. (the shorter the better) 
 59. You remember when mullets were cool! 
 60. You had a mullet! 
 61. You still sing "We are the World " 
 62. You tight rolled your jeans. 
 63. You owned a bannana clip 
 64. You remember "Where's the Beef? 
 65. You used to (and probably still do) say "What you talkin' about Willis?" 
 66. You had big hair and you knew how to use it. 
 67. You're still singing shot through the heart in your head, aren't you!!!


----------



## 277to081 (1 Apr 2005)

LOL, everything (except for the female stuff) was true, I don't know what a Skip it is though. ;D


----------



## bob the piper (1 Apr 2005)

Wow, I was born in '89 and I agree with like 3/4 of the things on that list. lol


----------



## chriscalow (1 Apr 2005)

HAHAHA LMAO, I did that the other day, #29


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (1 Apr 2005)

Then there's this:



> *THE CLASS OF 2007*
> 
> The people who are starting college this fall across the nation were born in 1985. _[ed: this is actually from 2003]_
> 
> ...


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (1 Apr 2005)

Yah..i was born in 89 and i can disagree with half that stuff!! i can work a typewriter and i know exactly what the Vietnam War, WW1, WW2, and Civil War are...thanx to history ...but yah..i just thought to say i can do half that stuff!!


----------



## Slim (1 Apr 2005)

Anyone remember what "New Wave" was?


----------



## NATO Boy (1 Apr 2005)

Ah the memories of my childhood...

- Pogs (played at school constantly)
- Devil Sticks (I had 3 sets)
- Marbles (1990 equivalent craze of playing Jacks)
- Colin James (before he played Swing Music for GAP ads)
- Green Day (when preppie punk and swearing in lyrics was "rad!")
- Mini-stick hockey (OMG! We actually had that!?!?!)
- Woodstock '94 (only a few of us knew there was a Woodstock in '69, even then this concert looked bitchin)
- Macintosh and IBM computers (before 1000s of other companies started getting into the business)
- LA Gear light shoes (those stupid shoes with the light that blinked with each step you took)
- Pauly Shore (the 1990s seem to be the pinacle of his career after he left MTV)
- Super Nintendo (the "X-Box of the early 1990s)
- Gun registration (not an issue 'til 1998)
- cigarettes were $2.50 a pack (they're about $8.00 a pack now)
- super soakers (everyone, even girls had them)
- stone-washed jeans
- beastie boys were the only rap / hiphop group listened to at school
- Bi Way (cheap store, you got your @$$ kicked if you shopped at Bi Way)
- Cable TV (sattelite was for millionaires, rabbit ears were for cave dwellers.)
- CDs (people still bought cassettes because CDs were triple the price)


----------



## Britney Spears (1 Apr 2005)

> 63. You owned a bannana clip



What is that? Are they referring to curved 30 round Kalashnikov magazines?


----------



## Korus (1 Apr 2005)

See, now NATO Boy posted a list I can actually identify with. The other ones were sketchy, but NATO Boy'd list hits home for me.

heh.. pogs.


----------



## TCBF (1 Apr 2005)

"What is that? Are they referring to curved 30 round Kalashnikov magazines?'

Those are now PROHIBITED unless converted to five rounds.  But in the eighties - when they weren't - many a woodchuck met a demise fed from an AK mag.

Why can't we hunt woodchucks with a full thirty round mag anymore?  Where do we live?  Russia?

Please excuse the digression.   ;D

Tom


----------



## Britney Spears (1 Apr 2005)

> Those are now PROHIBITED unless converted to five rounds.  But in the eighties - when they weren't - many a woodchuck met a demise fed from an AK mag.



I figured as much, hence my question.


----------



## Sheerin (1 Apr 2005)

I was never allowed to have a super soaker... all my friends had them.


----------



## Strike (1 Apr 2005)

Let's see, cool '80's cartoons:

He-Man
She-Ra
Thundercats
Zoltron (? -- the one about the 5 robotic cats that formed a giant robot.  I think there were mice in there too.)
Transformers
GI Joe


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (1 Apr 2005)

Tee Hee...guys i still have two tubes of pogs..lmao...yes that list was great..i can soo identify with all of that!! as for the super soaker...i had like 7 over the course of my childhood because i kept leaving water in them through the winter and as a result...the froze and cracked!! (they were in an outdoor shed)..lol

xox amanda xox


----------



## TCBF (1 Apr 2005)

"I was never allowed to have a super soaker... all my friends had them. '

And to think I was upset when my grandfather told me - 10 years old at the time - that he once owned a full auto B.A.R, but sold it.

I feel your pain.  ;D

Tom


----------



## NATO Boy (1 Apr 2005)

Food in the '90s...

Pepsi Crystal - It's Pepsi...but it's clear...like water...yay fake water!
Cheetos Paws - Cheetos that were in the shape of Chester Cheetah's Paws...yum.
Dunk a Roos - I'm sure some of you had these in a lunch bag at one point in life
Pepsi Max came out the first time during then too.
Bubble Tape - every kid in my neighbourhood bought this gum from the local Beckers
Teddy Grahams - yummy Teddy Ruxpin cookies...
Twizzler Pull 'n' Peel - licorice strings
Cheese Strings - why? 'cause it's cheese...and it can be pulled apart...in strings!

Other Toys in the '90s

Nerf Guns - Sniping your neigbour's cat with a yellow ball has never been funnier...
Lego Sets - Pirates, Knights, Astronauts...even Robin Hood had his own lego franchise back in the day...
Mountain Bikes - the more gears you had, the better your reputation as a guru with pimpin' wheels...
Anything cool from the IT Store - we've all wanted to walk in and buy silly string or fart spray once...
Sega Genesis - Sonic the Hedgehog, anyone?
Action Figures - GI Joe, Barbie...and other long forgotten cartoon heros...

But who can forget  hair styles like...the bowl cut, the rat tail...

...yes the 90s were strange and cumbersome times...


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (2 Apr 2005)

NATO Boy said:
			
		

> ...yes the 90s were strange and cumbersome times...



That they were..but we all survived...good thing too or else this website would be very boring!!  Just Kidding!!


----------



## camochick (2 Apr 2005)

Yeah i can identify with almost everything on that list, man am i getting old. Anyone remember pogo balls hehe, i wasnt allowed to have one cause my dad thought i would kill myself on it hehe.


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (2 Apr 2005)

Yes...i remember pogo balls...and you probably would have killed yourself on it...i almost did  i was hopping down the street when OH LOOK here comes a puddle of water!..*yikes*...*slips and falls into it and almost cracks skull*..those things were so dangerous but SO much fun...i don't remember Pepsi Crystal though? what was it?


----------



## camochick (2 Apr 2005)

Pepsi chrystal was clear pepsi. It tasted like pepsi but looked like water. It was lame . hehehe >

On another note, i just got a three dvd set of old Mr. dressup shows, the good ones with casey and finnigan. They are so cool hehe, i'm such a dork.  >


----------



## Island Ryhno (2 Apr 2005)

Reebok Rads, Optimus Prime and Megatron. BTW those jeans are still stone washed, I think what you are thinking is ACID washed jeans, it was blue with big white patches in it. How about Surf Style, Varnet bright pink shirts. There are so many things, Nirvanas Nevermind cd, Pearl Jam.  The Chicago Bulls 6 championships and the Houston Rockets in between. How about the world series Quake, SF & Oakland, the bash brothers. Back to Back for the Blue Jays (Joe Carters Home run is one of the greatest moments in baseball) 1994 NO WORLD SERIES    5 Edmonton Oilers Stanley Cups, and Canada Dominated the World Junior Hockey Championships. I saw Wayne Gretzky get over 200 points in a season for 3 consecutive years. You saw the Gretzky to Lemiux goal at the Canada Cup. I could go on forever, how about GUMMI BEARS!


----------



## camochick (2 Apr 2005)

GUMMI BEARS, i forgot about that show. How about glow worms, teddy ruxpin, rainbow bright, chip and dale rescue rangers, hercules(the cartoon with the little halfling that went herc, herc), polka dot door, the muppet show, astro boy, hammy hamster, the friendly giant, under the umbrella tree, fred penner....I could go on for days. 

Anyone remember those badly drawn cartoons that were on early in the morning, the wizard of oz and pinnochio hehe. >


----------



## GK .Dundas (2 Apr 2005)

GUMMI BEARS 4 - EVER !!!!
 

  Hey I went thru my second childhood in the 80'S ;D


----------



## Zombie (2 Apr 2005)

Funny, I was just watching a show called "Back in 1987" -- all the movies, bands, songs that were popular back then -- "Three Men and a Baby" was the top grossing movie of the year! WTF!!


----------



## jswift872 (2 Apr 2005)

LOL, I agree with pretty much the whole list, I was nodding my head the whole time, good find... ;D


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Apr 2005)

NATO Boy said:
			
		

> Ah the memories of my childhood...
> 
> - Pogs (played at school constantly)
> - Devil Sticks (I had 3 sets)
> ...



ha so much of every thing is true. i had such a great pog collection. and don't forget the teenage mutant ninja turtles. they were the best.



			
				NATO Boy said:
			
		

> But who can forget  hair styles like...the bowl cut, the rat tail...
> 
> ...yes the 90s were strange and cumbersome times...



i had such a long rat tail. my mom and sisters always used to pull me around by it. lol

i also had the bowl cut and the mushroom cut.


----------



## NATO Boy (2 Apr 2005)

I remember this stuff like it was only yesterday...I'm even more surprised that other people do too!


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (3 Apr 2005)

i remember it like it was yesterday too...but i dont kno how you could forget all that stuff?....( i  used to have a teddy ruxbin that told a story it came with a book and everything!! lol)


----------



## atticus (3 Apr 2005)

http://www.retrojunk.com/

ahh... childhood memories brought back....


----------



## NATO Boy (3 Apr 2005)

...and who could forget MTV's "BEAVIS and BUTTHEAD" during the '90s...

"Uh huh huh huh huh, you said 'head.' Uh huh huh huh huh." ;D

"Yeah, heh heh hmm hmm, and 'butt,' heh heh hmm hmm heh heh." ;D


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (3 Apr 2005)

Damn, I wish you could still get a $3.99 pack of smokes.


----------



## vangemeren (4 Apr 2005)

I'll ad my memories to the mix:

Honeycomb cereal had cartoon commercials that had an adult adventurer (Indiana Jones like) in space?
Alphabits mascot was a wizard not some computer.
I played with tiny little cars called micromachines.
Holes in jeans were cool.
I remember wearing "cords"
Disney cartoons like Tailspin, Darkwing Duck, Chip n Dale Rescue Rangers and others.

As I was born in 85, My memories are mostly from the early 90s.


----------



## Island Ryhno (4 Apr 2005)

GoBots
Gargoyles
Reebok Rads (two different colored shoes)
Steve Young
Joe Montana
Troy Aikman
Reebok Pumps
Neon Everything  :
Hulk Hogan (I am a real american 8))


----------



## mover1 (4 Apr 2005)

http://www.fortunecity.com/meltingpot/redriver/415/smurf.html

And still the communists were trying to play with our mind. 
Check out the Socialist Men Under a Red Father. :rage:


----------



## chk2fung (4 Apr 2005)

I wasn't allowed to watch Baywatch or Married with Childrem growing up, but I did watch lots of Kids of Degrassi, Degrassi Junior High, and Degrassi  High in reruns of course, even I was a little too young for the original.


----------



## Sheerin (4 Apr 2005)

lol... I remember micromachines, those things were the coolest!! 

god i remember those snap bracelets, they were so cool, with their funky colours and such, although for the life of me I can't remember why schools banned them?  There is this one toy/game I remember seeing ads for, in a set you got two guns, like water guns except they shot coloured liquid, I remember i wanted it so bad but my mother refused to buy it because she thought I'd ruin the furniture with it (she was probably right).

hmm, I also remember being incredibly disappointed with the ghostbuster toys, especially the trap thingie because all it did was open up (and if I remember correctly youhad to really stomp on the pedal thing to get enough air pneumatic pressure); i was sure that when I got it it would be exactly like the real thing from the movie and cartoon... ah to be at 6 again.

Oh did anyone else have a VexTrex?  Man, i used to love that thing... actually I still think its down in my dad's basement, but I doubt it works.


----------



## nawk (4 Apr 2005)

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> darn, I wish you could still get a $3.99 pack of smokes.



How about getting gas for 40 odd cents a litre.


----------



## Jonny Boy (4 Apr 2005)

i know this was around 1996 but does anyone remember those nino things. god everyone i knew had one of those things.

oh and i can never forget those crash test dummy dolls. i used to have  so much full ripping them apart and putting them back togeather.



			
				Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Hulk Hogan (I am a real American 8))



i used to have rubber versions of the wrestlers. including Hulk Hogan. my dog chewed them up and i think i screwed hulk up with a hatchet.


----------



## camochick (4 Apr 2005)

> i know this was around 1996 but does anyone remember those nino things



Do you mean the nano pets. Those electronic pets on key chain things that you had to feed and water and play with or they would die hehe. I had one of those things and i wasnt even a kid hehe. 

Hey, we all forgot about the cabbage patch kids. They were huge. MY mom had to wait in line forever to get me one and almost had to fight for it hehe. It's kind of like those damn furbies. I worked at toys r us when those came out and people were psycho about getting one. Bet there are alot of kids with an old broken furbie(or tickle me elmo) in the back of their closet hehe.


----------



## Jonny Boy (4 Apr 2005)

ya sorry the nano's. lol 

and the tickle me Elmo. can you believe people were paying hundreds of dollars for them.


----------



## karl28 (4 Apr 2005)

I was born in 76   so I remember   quite allot of this stuff but here are my   fav 

            1/ Ferris Buellers Day off 

            2/   Dukes of Hazard 

            3/ Air Wolfe 
                
             4/ Blue Thunder 

               5/Night Rider 
               
               6/ 21 Jump Street 
               Also does any one remember the group Depache Mode I am not sure if that is spelt right though


----------



## camochick (4 Apr 2005)

I sat in the knight rider car "kit" when i was little. I thought it was cool that it had a tv in it hehe.  >


----------



## BDTyre (4 Apr 2005)

C'mon...how about spandex, leg warmers, head bands....

And we're all mostly Canadian here, does no one but me remember "You Can't Do that On Television"?


----------



## Big Foot (4 Apr 2005)

I don't know... [slime] Gotta love you can't do that on television [/slime] I miss that show.


----------



## Island Ryhno (4 Apr 2005)

Depeche Mode Karl28, one of my favourite songs is Personal Jesus by them, it's been redone by Marilyn Manson if you want to hear a more rock tone to it   8)


----------



## camochick (4 Apr 2005)

There is a website for "you cant do that on telvision". Google it, you can watch some episodes hehe >


----------



## Island Ryhno (4 Apr 2005)

How about Bizarre, anyone remember that show, It had Super Dave OSborne on it, that was funny stuff. Wayne and Schuster and the Tommy Hunter show, jeez and Dallas...who shot JR. Those are the shows my grandfather and I watched friday nights, those were the days   :'(


----------



## camochick (4 Apr 2005)

How about star search, growing pains, family ties, who's the boss, little house on the prarie, chips, mash...the list goes on hehe.  >


----------



## Jonny Boy (4 Apr 2005)

oh and all the really good cartoons. none of this modern Japanese anima can came even close to what the cartoons used to be like. digimon, Pokemon, yu-gi-o. what is the difference between any of these?


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (4 Apr 2005)

How about Ikeda Lock-Ups?


----------



## Sheerin (4 Apr 2005)

Ah, remember Perfect Strangers?  Then there was Full house, family matters... I used to really enjoy TGIF on what was it?  ABC?


----------



## camochick (4 Apr 2005)

season one of full house is now out on DVD. That show sucked. Anyone remember the show Funhouse. It was a game show for kids. I loved it.


----------



## Big Foot (4 Apr 2005)

I can't believe no one has brought up Rocky and Bullwinkle. You simply can't beat Boris, Natasha, Mr. Peabody, Dudley Do-right, the list goes on. Great show, done much injustice by that movie that was put out a few years back.


----------



## camochick (4 Apr 2005)

I couldnt stand rocky and bullwinkle, or the pink panther. They bored me. hehe >


----------



## bob the piper (5 Apr 2005)

camochick said:
			
		

> I couldnt stand rocky and bullwinkle, or the pink panther. They bored me. hehe >



Those are possibly the two best cartoons there have ever been. Yup, now I've decided, they are. We should burn all of this anime garbage and bring back rockey & bullwinkle and the pink panther.


Does anyone else remember a cartoon, I think it was japanese, with someone called Astroman?


----------



## camochick (5 Apr 2005)

ASTRO BOY. That cartoon rocked hehe.  >


----------



## ackland (5 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> oh and all the really good cartoons. none of this modern Japanese anima can came even close to what the cartoons used to be like. digimon, Pokemon, yu-gi-o. what is the difference between any of these?



But we did. We had robotech and things like that. We had our own japanamation!


----------



## vangemeren (5 Apr 2005)

> I can't believe no one has brought up Rocky and Bullwinkle. You simply can't beat Boris, Natasha, Mr. Peabody, Dudley Do-right, the list goes on. Great show, done much injustice by that movie that was put out a few years back.



I concur. Whenever they remake something from this era they get it all wrong.


----------



## camochick (5 Apr 2005)

Yeah like the inspector gadget movie. I knew it was going to be lame so i didnt go see it, but i watched that cartoon religiously when i was a kid.  > hehe


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 Apr 2005)

TR said:
			
		

> But we did. We had robotech and things like that. We had our own japanamation!



ya but it was still beter than the new stuff.


----------



## atticus (5 Apr 2005)

TR said:
			
		

> We had robotech and things like that.



Robotech was Japanese anime.


----------



## Glorified Ape (5 Apr 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> What is that? Are they referring to curved 30 round Kalashnikov magazines?



No - the hairclip. I'm a guy and even *I* know that.  ;D Having a sister helps. 

That list forgot Thundercats, Fraggle Rock, Ren and Stimpy, You Can't Do That on Television, and the Wonder Twins. It seems people are attributing things like cards in bike spokes and marbles to that era when they predated them by quite a bit. 

Oh yeah!! and Construx!! Best toy ever... without shame I can admit that upon finding my old Construx materials I happily started building stuff again at 17. Anyone remember the "island" and pioneer computer games in elementary school where you had to forage for food, hunt, ration water and stuff like that? I think I might look for those again...


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (5 Apr 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> pioneer computer games in elementary school where you had to forage for food, hunt, ration water and stuff like that? I think I might look for those again...



Way ahead of ya' pal: *Oregon Trail* http://www.classicgaming.com/rotw/otrail.shtml


----------



## Glorified Ape (5 Apr 2005)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> Way ahead of ya' pal: *Oregon Trail* http://www.classicgaming.com/rotw/otrail.shtml



I love you.


----------



## vangemeren (5 Apr 2005)

I was never able to get the emulator working from that site for some reason. I guess I'll try again.


----------



## Glorified Ape (5 Apr 2005)

vangemeren said:
			
		

> I was never able to get the emulator working from that site for some reason. I guess I'll try again.



I'm trying to find that island game - it may have been called "Beached" 'cause there's a "Beached II" but the graphics are way different.


----------



## patrick666 (5 Apr 2005)

Another good point is if you've ever owned a hat that had a visor which could fold down from the inside... 

Mine was neon green. *sighs*

Cheers


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (5 Apr 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> I love you.



Oh my ...  :-[                     ... dunno about Beached, though  



			
				vangemeren said:
			
		

> I was never able to get the emulator working from that site for some reason. I guess I'll try again.



Maybe try KEGS: http://kegs.sourceforge.net/ ... Precompiled Win32 version here: http://www.geocities.com/akilgard/kegs32/

Holy cats, I was just checking on this ... there's an Oregon Trail _Version 5_: http://www.broderbund.com/jump.jsp?itemID=147&mainPID=147&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=oregon+trail


----------



## Sheerin (5 Apr 2005)

oh Oregon trail was such a classic game, but I don't particularly want to play because i know it can never live up to how I remembered it.

man... those were simpler times...


----------



## ab136 (7 Apr 2005)

How about a blast from the real past..COLECOVISION!  Only the aged will no what that is...was.


----------



## Island Ryhno (7 Apr 2005)

I had a game named tank pong or some such thing on colleco and my brother and I thought it was about the greatest thing ever invented, we also had an atari and Hockey...duhn duhn duhn ping duhn duhn duhn ping


----------



## patrick666 (7 Apr 2005)

Blaaades.... of..... Steeel.... 

*tear*


----------



## Jonny Boy (8 Apr 2005)

oh i loved that game. i used to go to my friends and play it all the time. i would still play it if i got the chance.


----------



## patrick666 (8 Apr 2005)

The fighting was probably the greatest feature of the game. 

Remember Contra? Classics!


----------



## Jonny Boy (8 Apr 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> The fighting was probably the greatest feature of the game.
> 
> Remember Contra? Classics!



no i don't remember that game. my favorites were blades of steel, and super Mario bro's 1-3


----------



## vangemeren (8 Apr 2005)

I played all those games last night on my perfectly working NES I have, MWahahahahahaha


----------



## Jonny Boy (8 Apr 2005)

i remember the last time i had the system i had to always clean it and smack it to try and get it to work. i like the super Nintendo to. my sis has a working one.


----------



## Glorified Ape (8 Apr 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> The fighting was probably the greatest feature of the game.
> 
> Remember Contra? Classics!



up down up down left right left right B A B A select start


----------



## patrick666 (8 Apr 2005)

I'm so buying a Nintendo in the near future... oh yes, it will be mine. 

SNES was my favourite... SUPER SCOPE!


----------



## Pieman (8 Apr 2005)

I have a Nintendo, Super Nintendo, and Sega emulator for my computer. Got it off some Russian guy while i was in Europe.

Got a couple hundred of the old games, but only half of them seem to work LOL. Talk about wasting away a saturday afternoon. 

My favorite is and always will be Castlevania (sp?). I was the only kid on my block who could kill the Grim Reaper (second last boss) but I never did kill Dracula at the end.

This thread is just reminding me that i am fast approaching 30


----------



## Sheerin (8 Apr 2005)

I used to have so many games for my old NES, but I can't for the life of me remember most of them.  

And speaking of feeling old, about 2 hours ago while I was doing some work in the library here a first year girl said "excuse me, sir" when trying to get my attention.  Holy christ did *that* make me feel old, and i'm only 23!


----------



## Kunu (8 Apr 2005)

> up down up down left right left right B A B A select start



You of course mean "UP-UP-DOWN-DOWN-LEFT-RIGHT-LEFT-RIGHT-B-A-SELECT-START"  ;D


----------



## Cliffy433 (8 Apr 2005)

Kilo Mike said:
			
		

> You of course mean "UP-UP-DOWN-DOWN-LEFT-RIGHT-LEFT-RIGHT-B-A-SELECT-START"   ;D



Hmmm... i thought what he put was right... I seem to recall doing B-A twice...

Still... what was the reasoning that only the guy who lost the fight in Blades of Steel thrown in the box?  Was it to give you the man advantage as a treat for winning?  Must be... I remember a flea market a couple of years ago in Minto Armouries - before 9/11 ended such things - a guy was selling an NES and literally hundreds of games.  He was charging only $5 for the system, but $20/game (i think)...

I would have bought it, except for the game prices... still kinda wish I had.  Coulda found Blades of Steel for cheaper somewhere...

Oh, anyone remember that video game/TV show, you had spacecraft shaped light guns, and the spacecraft on the show had specially lighted areas that the gun could target and hit?   What was it called?


----------



## atticus (8 Apr 2005)

tlm said:
			
		

> Hmmm... i thought what he put was right... I seem to recall doing B-A twice...
> 
> Oh, anyone remember that video game/TV show, you had spacecraft shaped light guns, and the spacecraft on the show had specially lighted areas that the gun could target and hit?   What was it called?




It is Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start.

Yeah, I remember that show. Weren't the people they fought in it robots? I can't remember the name.


----------



## Korus (8 Apr 2005)

Woohoo! I was the only kid in the Nintendo Generation to never have a nintendo, or any other gaming system like that..


----------



## NavalGent (8 Apr 2005)

I never had a Nintendo...kinda bugged me later on when i saw people using their 4 Nintento systems as a table for their super Nintendo. My brother and I woke up on Christmas '89 to find an Atari 8700...it was cool, but it wasn't a Nintendo (even though it was newer and better, we were like...what the eff is Atari?). So yeah.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (8 Apr 2005)

> Woohoo! I was the only kid in the Nintendo Generation to never have a nintendo, or any other gaming system like that..



I not only never owned a gaming system but my parents never let me own any toy guns, excepting super soakers      and look what happened....


----------



## Cliffy433 (8 Apr 2005)

I never owned any type of game system either... but we had a compy (you know, more educational - like how to download quality nudie pics from a BBS with only 8.3 format filenames - that is, until a friend of mine sold me his Xbox for cheap...


----------



## Fruss (17 Apr 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> It is Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start.



I don't remember which one it was, I always had to try 3-4 times to get the trick done!!!  but 30 lives is worth the 5 minutes trying!!!

Trying is one of the best game ever!!!

Frank


----------



## DJ (17 Apr 2005)

I'm all about the original Nintendo....complete with the super-sharp cornered controllers....still have one but it takes a lot of TLC to get to playing Mario or duckhunt, (over the ages it takes more and more blowing into the system....funny how that always seemed to work.)  

For me, growing-up revolved around one thing: Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles....I still have them all, buried away somewhere back home, safe (hopefully) from the dumpster.  It's funny though, now I'm buying them for my nephew...(that's what I tell the people at Toys R Us anyways  ).  Seriously, this stuff is all coming back.  Goodtimes--I was just starting to feel old.


----------



## Torlyn (17 Apr 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> It is Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start.
> 
> Yeah, I remember that show. Weren't the people they fought in it robots? I can't remember the name.



Er, up up down down left right left right b a select start.  I just tried it.    God Bless Contra.

T


----------



## atticus (17 Apr 2005)

Thats odd...

http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/nes/code/563399.html


----------



## SprCForr (18 Apr 2005)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> I can't believe no one has brought up Rocky and Bullwinkle. You simply can't beat Boris, Natasha, Mr. Peabody, Dudley Do-right, the list goes on. Great show, done much injustice by that movie that was put out a few years back.



Or Roger Ramjet. but that was way before the 80's.  :-\


----------



## atticus (18 Apr 2005)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> I can't believe no one has brought up Rocky and Bullwinkle. You simply can't beat Boris, Natasha, Mr. Peabody, Dudley Do-right, the list goes on. Great show, done much injustice by that movie that was put out a few years back.



I still have nightmares from those guys. Seriously I found Rocky and Bullwinkle to be the scariest freaking cartoon I seen when I was little.


----------



## Glorified Ape (18 Apr 2005)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> Er, up up down down left right left right b a select start.   I just tried it.      God Bless Contra.
> 
> T



THAT'S it... man I can't believe I got that wrong. Ungh. I'm going to go immerse my eye in steaming hot coffee for that one.


----------



## Torlyn (18 Apr 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> Thats odd...
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/nes/code/563399.html



Spooky...  I emailed them, `cause I know the select is in there...   ???  It also gave me full weapons..  (Well, that three way weapon, anyway...)  Remember when Nintendo released the Nintendo MAX?  8 way control pad?  What advances in technology!!  

T


----------



## Thirstyson (18 Apr 2005)

select is optional, you use it when you want 2 players.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (18 Apr 2005)

Ultimate battle of the Apocalypse: Atari vs. Intellivision!!!


----------



## Sheerin (18 Apr 2005)

http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/28721/  

Now if you recgonize these songs then you know you grew up on Nintedo, Game Boy and SNES


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (18 Apr 2005)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/28721/
> 
> Now if you recgonize these songs then you know you grew up on Nintedo, Game Boy and SNES



The Tetris bit made me laugh.


----------



## swanita (21 Apr 2005)

See, now NATO Boy posted a list I can actually identify with. The other ones were sketchy, but NATO Boy'd list hits home for me.

heh.. pogs.

That's cause lots of you are way too young & probably weren't even a twinkle in mommy & daddy's eye.....ah, 80-90s were the good ole days!!

By the way, it was Voltron.....the cats formed into the robot thing.   ;D


----------



## FreeFloat (22 Apr 2005)

How about Commodore 64 with a tape drive?  My friend had one... personally I learned to program the Apple IIe instead.

Ewoks and Droids cartoons on Saturday mornings.

Transformers "more than meets the eye!"

Gimp bracelets and friendship pins.

Scratch 'n' sniff stickers.

Adidas shoes and shorts.

My Little Pony (funny how they're bringing those and Cabbage Patch dolls back again)

Sweatshirts that you wore with a shoulder sticking out.

BIG dangly hoop earrings.

Moonwalk and breakdancing!  Man it's a wonder we didn't dislocate all the joints in our bodies.......

Synthesized electronic music.

"Grody!" "Rad!" "Tubular!"

Playing Uno! on a warm summer's night.

E.T. phone home.

Computers that you shut down just by turning the power switch off.

"Fiber Optic" lamps and flashlights.

Laser Tag (the home version - you wore this silver vest and or helmet and shot at each other with "laser" pistols which used an infrared beam to activate each other, kind of like MILES gear)

Holograms!

Puffy futuristic boots.

Shoulder pads in EVERYTHING. (shirts, sweatshirts, etc)

Hair Spray.

Ring Pops and Pop Tarts.


----------



## camochick (23 Apr 2005)

Jelly shoes. Does anyone remeber them, they were awesome but they always gave nasty blisters hehe >


----------



## Island Ryhno (23 Apr 2005)

I wear my sunglasses at night  8)


----------



## Fruss (26 Apr 2005)

Anyone remember those fluo-colored t-shirt that changed color when heated??  THAT was a good idea.......NOT!!!  ;D


----------



## NATO Boy (27 Apr 2005)

Frank the Tank said:
			
		

> Anyone remember those fluo-colored t-shirt that changed color when heated??  THAT was a good idea.......NOT!!!  ;D



No, but I remember Hot Wheels Fluo-coloured toy cars that changed color when run under hot or cold water...


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (27 Apr 2005)

yes, i remember those shirts...you can still get them!!!   lol i want one...just for old times sake!!


----------



## Fruss (3 May 2005)

.canadas.finest. said:
			
		

> yes, i remember those shirts...you can still get them!!!     lol i want one...just for old times sake!!



WHAT????  I need one!!!  my girlfriend never saw those shirts!!!  and I actually never worn one!!!  :-[

Where can I get one??  Does someone know?

Frank


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (3 May 2005)

There are several on Ebay, here one:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=28022&item=8302947171&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Ninkendo (2 Nov 2005)

"32. You thought She-ra (Princess of Power!) and He-Man should hook up."

That would be disturbing considering they were brother and sister.


----------



## Dazzle (2 Nov 2005)

Bulls and Raiders people with Jacket , Shirt, Hat n Crosscolour pants (Run DMC Ice T NWA BeastieBoys) Adidas Shells Converse weapons, Air Jordans


----------



## Jaxson (2 Nov 2005)

I was born in 85 and i know most off both lists, heres some of my own.

I miss pogs, mine got stolen.
Pokemon (i hated that game)
There was no zero tolerance policy at school. (a push was a push and you got in a little trouble, not an assult charge.)
no call waiting (early 90's)
no online piracy programs (until late 90's that I'm aware of)
climbing trees and building forts was cool, so were snow ball fights.
"All day i dream about sex" (Adidas)
Tupac and Biggie die. (i was 11 in 96, but i still listened to both of them alot.)

5 words
Big League Chew bubble gum

Edit: the Blue Jays were still cool and the Raptors were just starting.


----------



## Zartan (7 Nov 2005)

Born in 88. O wonderful youth. Back when YTV was cool - the Alley, cartoons that would later be rehashed and disembowled by japanese folks who have better things to do, and re-merchandised by executives who have the same amount of imagination as the walls which contain them. Those simple days, before the internet, when Pee Wee Herman was a celebrity for the right reasons. Before the proliferation of bad music. Before the proliferation of the reality of the world we face. When everything could be taken lightly, without some kissass PC douchebag whining, and without any Pirates from Utah to kick them in the throat. The days when punk was punk, not fashion class, when pop was writen by performers; when cartoons were drawn; when all the bad stuff was "over there". When I managed to go through life without any memory of the Quebec Referendum, without knowing of the fall of the Soviet Union, without being aware - those were the days.


----------



## armyvern (30 Sep 2007)

You know you are old when:

You take the family van to the Island to pack your crap into to move back to PEI Gagetown instead of the car ... and find a CD of your daughter's that she has titled "Oldies"

Only to throw it in the CD player to find the first song is 

Marcy Playground _Sex & Candy_ followed by
Matchbox 20 _Push_ then 
Smashmouth _Allstar_ ...

but then bust a gut laughing at the 4th song:

Pearl Jam _The Last Kiss_  

thinking if only she heard the original CC Riders version ... she could then have validated an "Oldies" label on her CD. 

Now, I'm going to admit that it just took twenty minutes for me to type up this post because I was beebopping around the friggin' livingroom dancing to all the videos as I pulled them up to link in.

Man, I am getting old.

_Edited to change PEI to Gagetown ... frig, I do have oldsheimers._  :-[


----------



## Long in the tooth (2 Oct 2007)

My daughter took all my 70s and 80s CDs of Zep, Floyd and BOC.  Glommed onto them for about 3 years and now complain about how old and simple they are.  Death Metal is the new 'in' until next week.


----------



## mover1 (3 Oct 2007)

You know yo were raised in the 80-90's when you get every Robot Chicken and Family guy joke going.

OK I have to admit. I don't know what the hell it was. Maybe the paint fumes from re doing my sitting room or what ever. 
I went down to pick up my 15 year old at school.  Theres a Timmie's right next to it so I like most parents park there get a double double and wait.  
I am getting a whiff of some fresh air, Drinking a coffee and chilling to some oldies. (Cat Scratch Fever, Dr. Love,) I was really chillin to the tunes. School lets out. And I get caught up in the moment Suddenly its 1985 again. 
The door opens up suddenly and I hear a "hi daddy" 
The tunes go off I switch to a country music and I feel dirty and ashamed. 

My daughters Boyfriend really likes the oldies too. He was really impressed with my GNR collection and some of my Old Vinyl Records.


----------

